# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Como colocar filmes objecto 'youtube' ?

## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Gostaria de solicitar a vossa ajuda para o seguinte.

Tenho alguns vídeos que gostaria de disponibizar no fórum.
Acontece que alguns membros conseguem colocá-los como sendo um objecto 'youtube' e eu não o sei fazer.
Apenas os consigo colocar como link.

Como poderei fazer para que o filme fique imediatamente visível?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Bom dia
> 
> Gostaria de solicitar a vossa ajuda para o seguinte.
> 
> Tenho alguns vídeos que gostaria de disponibizar no fórum.
> Acontece que alguns membros conseguem colocá-los como sendo um objecto 'youtube' e eu não o sei fazer.
> Apenas os consigo colocar como link.
> 
> Como poderei fazer para que o filme fique imediatamente visível?
> ...


Olá Pedro  :Olá: 

Podes utilizar o seguinte código

[it]código do filme[/it]

P.S - Tens de substituir o i (do it) por um y
Não é o urll completo. É apenas o código do filme
http;//www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLRubZGWXiY

----------


## António Vitor

eu vou ao codigo depois de ter colocado o video no youtube e copio do codigo o endereço, e tudo o que está dentro de aspas "http...etc..."
...só isso

depois no post dest forum meto [fla.sh],,,o endereço e o resto que copiei dentro das aspas e [/fla.sh] tiras os ponto no meio do flash..

funciona já deves ter visto muitos flmes meus...
vou mesmo tentativa e erro..consegui há 3...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado pela vossa ajuda!
Hum... no entanto continuo sem conseguir...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boa tarde
> 
> Obrigado pela vossa ajuda!
> Hum... no entanto continuo sem conseguir...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer



Olá de novo  :Olá: 

Será que consegues ver o elo (link)?

aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM - Lista de Código BB

----------


## António Vitor

Pedro lê de novo o meu post o código é flash dentro dos rectangulos rectos e não com um ponto no meio, isso foi só para o forum não interpretar o que estava no meio como código

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde António

Agora percebi '[fla.sh]' e '[/fla.sh]'

Muito e muito obrigado!

(...)

Está-me a pedir um plug-in... qual será?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

sempre ás ordens...sinceramente não sei, se vês os meus filmes postos já o deverias ter...o tal plugin

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Muito obrigado António Vitor!
It's already done!

"[" & "flash" & "]" & "http://www.youtube.com/v/7mS8ecXbTEc&hl=en&fs=1" & "[/" & "flash" & "]"

Para quem também não sabia, basta seguir a sintaxe acima descrita, sem as aspas e os '&'...

Não é preciso plug-in nenhum... o meu código fonte é que estava errado...

Obrigado & abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

experimentei como o Júlio disse

também dá...
vai dar ao mesmo...



em vez de copiares o que está a vermelhar é tudo dentro do parentesis recto yt parentesis recto /yt

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Como o Júlio disse, não consegui... surge um quadrado branco...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

entre os yt tinhas de colocar tudo o texto para incorporar...

isto..

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7mS8ecXbTEc&hl=pt-br&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7mS8ecXbTEc&hl=pt-br&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

agora também aparec o titulo do filme em cima...
 :Big Grin: 
hehehe

é exactamente a mesmisima coisa
 :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Quem sabe, sabe...

óptimo!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Muito fixe  :SbOk:

----------

